# Problem for Aussie gamers accessing ENworld



## Xilo

_Posting this on behalf of someone who can't access Enworld, as explained below. Hope this doesn't break any rules:_

Hi Morrus/Russ,

Just to let you know I emailed cyberstreet this today:

“Hi,

I'm based in Australia and I'm with a ISP called Optus (the 2nd biggest ISP in Australia). I'm also a big fan of a website that you guys host called ENWorld (http://www.enworld.org). For the last couple of months I haven't been able to get to ENWorld and upon calling Optus tech support they said the problem is that Cyberstreet hasn't 'released the DNS information to us'. As currently all Optus customers are unable to reach any Cyberstreet site (I'm accessing this webform from work and can't reach it from home)I'd like to ask that you guys release your DNS info to Optus so that we fans of sites you guys host can start reaching them again.

Thanks,
Nick”

My name is Nick and I’m known on ENWorld as Olive. I’ve been a member for years and was in the top couple of hundred posters for a long while. I haven’t visited for months but the above email explains why! It would be great if you would follow up with Cyberstreet about this problem as a number of Aussie gamers won't be getting to the site as a result of this issue.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## kirinke

Hmmm. From what I know, Cyberstreet is a defunct address, which is Enworld isn't using that wasis anymore. Just type in www.enworld.org. without the cyberstreet thingie. You should be good to go, unless I'm dreadfully mistaken (which has happened in the far and distant past.  )


----------



## Xilo

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmmm. From what I know, Cyberstreet is a defunct address, which is Enworld isn't using that wasis anymore. Just type in www.enworld.org. without the cyberstreet thingie. You should be good to go, unless I'm dreadfully mistaken (which has happened in the far and distant past.  )




_Here is his reply:_
Cyberstreet are the ISP who host ENWorld so an ISP needs to get to Cyberstreet regardless of the address. I’m using the www.enworld.org address and it ain’t working…

For the technically minded I’ve tried a tracert and it just times out.

Nick


----------



## Olaf the Stout

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmmm. From what I know, Cyberstreet is a defunct address, which is Enworld isn't using that wasis anymore. Just type in www.enworld.org. without the cyberstreet thingie. You should be good to go, unless I'm dreadfully mistaken (which has happened in the far and distant past.  )




Unfortunately you are dreadfully mistaken!    

See this thread here more more stories of Aussies that can't access EN World.  Apparently it affected parts of Asia and South America for a bit too.  It only seems to affect certain ISP users in Australia though (like Optusnet for example).  I can only post because I can access EN World from work.    

Using a proxy server as suggested on the other thread that I linked to above is the only way I have been able to access EN World from home.  It took me a long time to find a proxy server that worked too.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Xilo said:
			
		

> _Here is his reply:_
> Cyberstreet are the ISP who host ENWorld so an ISP needs to get to Cyberstreet regardless of the address. I’m using the www.enworld.org address and it ain’t working…
> 
> For the technically minded I’ve tried a tracert and it just times out.
> 
> Nick




Xilo,

Give Olive to use this address and port for his proxy server.  It was the only one I found so far that would let me log in and post.

Address: 132.248.66.16   Port: 3128

You need to go to Tool > Internet Options > Connections > Settings

From there check the use a proxy server box and enter the address and port I listed above.  It will be a bit slower than you're used to but it should work.  Hopefully the problem will sort itself but this should provide a workaround until then.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## kirinke

Sorry about what I said since it's wrong,  , I just knew that the cyberstreet thingamagumi wasn't working anymore, at least for those of us in the U.S.


----------



## Xilo

No problem. Hopefully someone will have some ideas.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Xilo said:
			
		

> No problem. Hopefully someone will have some ideas.




Xilo, read my posts in this thread.  That will give him a temporary fix.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Xilo

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Xilo, read my posts in this thread.  That will give him a temporary fix.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




Hi Olaf,

Thanks for the fix but unfortunately it didn't work.


----------



## kasin

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Unfortunately you are dreadfully mistaken!
> 
> See this thread here more more stories of Aussies that can't access EN World.  Apparently it affected parts of Asia and South America for a bit too.  It only seems to affect certain ISP users in Australia though (like Optusnet for example).  I can only post because I can access EN World from work.




Internode is unaffected, although I've asked for the IP ban on Internode's Adelaide proxy servers to be removed though.

Glenn (Internode staff)


----------



## Olaf the Stout

kasin said:
			
		

> Internode is unaffected, although I've asked for the IP ban on Internode's Adelaide proxy servers to be removed though.
> 
> Glenn (Internode staff)




Who exactly did you ask Glenn.  When I e-mailed Optus they said that something on EN World's end was blocking their servers.  Maybe I could get them to send an e-mail too.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Morrus

We're not blocking anything, guys.  It doesn't seem specific to any particular ISPs, but is affecting Australia and parts of Asia and South America.  We've n idea why, though.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Xilo said:
			
		

> Hi Olaf,
> 
> Thanks for the fix but unfortunately it didn't work.




Sorry about that Xilo.  I tried it from home for the first time in about a week and it didn't work for me either.  Obviously they are only available temporarily.  I'll see if I can find a different one on the weekend that does work.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Morrus said:
			
		

> We're not blocking anything, guys.  It doesn't seem specific to any particular ISPs, but is affecting Australia and parts of Asia and South America.  We've n idea why, though.




In some ways I wish you were.  At least we would know what's going on and could try and do something to fix it.  Not knowing is the most frustrating part for me.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## kasin

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Who exactly did you ask Glenn.  When I e-mailed Optus they said that something on EN World's end was blocking their servers.  Maybe I could get them to send an e-mail too.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




I didn't ask anyone at Internode, I work there. I asked Morrus if that is what you mean. I've found from Morrus the symptom is the block I referred to, so Internode is unfortunately affected. Doh.


----------



## Hairfoot

I can't help with the technobabble, but Telstra's never had any problems getting through.  I notice ENworld crashes IE when I try to access through uni, though.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

kasin said:
			
		

> I didn't ask anyone at Internode, I work there. I asked Morrus if that is what you mean. I've found from Morrus the symptom is the block I referred to, so Internode is unfortunately affected. Doh.




So where is the block coming from then?  Morrus says that it isn't from EN World.  It must be from somewhere though.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## kasin

*IP baning in Australia*



			
				Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> So where is the block coming from then?  Morrus says that it isn't from EN World.  It must be from somewhere though.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




The block must be from inside enworld as it's a vbulletin error page. Could be an error in the blocklist file (eg: return rather than space) or maybe a bogon filter inside vbulletin. I don't know enough about vbulletin to give any specific suggestions though.

It's certainly not being blocked inside Internode.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Xilo said:
			
		

> Hi Olaf,
> 
> Thanks for the fix but unfortunately it didn't work.




Ok Xilo, Try this one.  It is working at the moment since I'm using it to post this message.    

Address: 64.92.212.232  Port: 80

It is from this site.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## maransreth

kasin - which lines does Internode go through? Telstra, Optus or their own?

I am on iinet at home and have never had a problem with accessing ENWorld.

Something to try is another RPG website that is also being hosted by Cyberstreet (the ISP hosting ENWorld) - *Mortality.net*.

A couple of years ago I could not access Mortality or ENworld and found out that there was a block in the cable coming into Australia that was causing the problem.

But I have not recently had any problems accessing ENWorld through iinet from Queensland.


----------



## hong

I'm using Internode in Sydney (have been for the last ~2 years) and I've never had problems getting to EN World.


----------



## hong

Tracert to www.enworld.org:


Tracing route to www.enworld.org [65.127.163.19]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  2    16 ms    12 ms    14 ms  loop0.lns3.syd7.internode.on.net [150.101.197.92]
  3    12 ms    12 ms    13 ms  gi0-204.cor1.syd7.internode.on.net [150.101.120.110]
  4   258 ms   235 ms   235 ms  gi0-0.bdr1.syd7.agile.on.net [150.101.199.231]
  5   172 ms   171 ms   171 ms  pos2-1.bdr1.sjc2.internode.on.net [203.16.213.185]
  6   172 ms   171 ms   171 ms  ge-3-7.r02.snjsca04.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.11.97]
  7   173 ms   171 ms   171 ms  xe-1-2-0.r20.snjsca04.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.30]
  8   170 ms   171 ms   171 ms  p16-6-0-0.r00.snjsca04.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.3.87]
  9   174 ms   175 ms   175 ms  sjp-brdr-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.1.161]
 10   174 ms   174 ms   174 ms  svx-core-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.214.133]
 11   241 ms   242 ms   242 ms  tpa-core-02.inet.qwest.net [67.14.3.10]
 12   245 ms   244 ms   245 ms  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.27.46]
 13   245 ms   246 ms   247 ms  65.124.198.234
 14   249 ms   250 ms   250 ms  63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com [63.144.217.198]
 15   251 ms   255 ms   255 ms  rcarter.cyberstreet.com [65.127.163.19]

Trace complete.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

maransreth said:
			
		

> kasin - which lines does Internode go through? Telstra, Optus or their own?
> 
> I am on iinet at home and have never had a problem with accessing ENWorld.
> 
> Something to try is another RPG website that is also being hosted by Cyberstreet (the ISP hosting ENWorld) - *Mortality.net*.
> 
> A couple of years ago I could not access Mortality or ENworld and found out that there was a block in the cable coming into Australia that was causing the problem.
> 
> But I have not recently had any problems accessing ENWorld through iinet from Queensland.




I can't reach Mortality.net or CM with my Optusnet connection unless I use a proxy server.  The whole Cyberstreet address is not accessible.

There is another thread on Meta (I linked to it earlier in the thread) that discusses the exact same issue.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## hong

There is a thread on Whirlpool that discusses an ongoing problem with Internode and outdated bogon filters:

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=324246

If you have an IP address beginning 121.44.*.* it might be something to do with it.


----------



## maransreth

"No, bud, we're up, and being accessed. I found out yesterday, that people in Oz couldn't get into the 2 sites. I did a traceroute, and found a router down, as best as I can tell, in Sydney. Definately on your side of the pond though."

This is the response I got from Adlon (the owner/admin of Mortality) about the issue. It is dated 13/8/03 and I forgot to mention in the previous post that I was with Optus at the time that it occurred. 

It might help, but I think this is probably a new problem, not a repeat of the old problem.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

maransreth said:
			
		

> "No, bud, we're up, and being accessed. I found out yesterday, that people in Oz couldn't get into the 2 sites. I did a traceroute, and found a router down, as best as I can tell, in Sydney. Definately on your side of the pond though."
> 
> This is the response I got from Adlon (the owner/admin of Mortality) about the issue. It is dated 13/8/03 and I forgot to mention in the previous post that I was with Optus at the time that it occurred.
> 
> It might help, but I think this is probably a new problem, not a repeat of the old problem.




How long did it take to resolve itself that time?  By my reckoning it has been a couple of months now.  Damn Optus!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## maransreth

To be honest I can't remember. I think that it was a week or so before I emailed Adlon, and then it was a week or two after I emailed Optus about the reply I got that it was fixed.

The thing to let Optus know is that ENWorld is using VBulletin, while Mortality is using Open Bulletin Board. I think it was kasin who mentioned that there could be an error in the VBulletin, yet if you cannot reach either website, then either the ISP that hosts the sites (Cyberstreet) has a problem, or, what is more likely, that the problem is with Optus and to get other people who have the same problem to start bugging Optus as well.


----------



## kasin

maransreth said:
			
		

> kasin - which lines does Internode go through? Telstra, Optus or their own?




Our own.

It appears cyberstreet use qwest, which means it pops out of Internode in San Jose, using ntt as transit. So optus network stuff in Sydney will have no effect.
(Edit: as per Hong's traceroute above)

(See http://www.agile.com.au/data/network/ip/index.htm (Agile is the wholesale arm of Internode))

Strangely I don't have any problems this evening.


----------



## kasin

hong said:
			
		

> There is a thread on Whirlpool that discusses an ongoing problem with Internode and outdated bogon filters:
> 
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=324246
> 
> If you have an IP address beginning 121.44.*.* it might be something to do with it.




I have the problem at home, but I'm on a static IP which isn't in that range. I also have had the problem  from work, and my work IP addresses aren't in a range known for it's bogon issues. The transparent proxies (Adelaide only) also aren't in that range. I thought it was a bogon issue at first too, but I just don't see how.

Incidently other ISPs in Australia have bogon issues occasionally too.


----------



## kasin

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> So where is the block coming from then?  Morrus says that it isn't from EN World.  It must be from somewhere though.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




The page saying 'banned', at least for me, is generated from enworld. It's not a timeout, page generated by some other body, or anything else.

Could be two different issues if other people are getting timeouts instead of an error page.


----------



## humble minion

kasin said:
			
		

> The page saying 'banned', at least for me, is generated from enworld. It's not a timeout, page generated by some other body, or anything else.
> 
> Could be two different issues if other people are getting timeouts instead of an error page.




I'm only ever getting timeouts.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

humble minion said:
			
		

> I'm only ever getting timeouts.




Me too.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## kasin

humble minion said:
			
		

> I'm only ever getting timeouts.




In that case, it's clear. Enworld was blocking the IP of one of Internode's transparent proxies. As this was only used in Adelaide Hong didn't have a problem. Since enworld is fine for me now, it must have been unblocked. 

Sorry about everyone else though, must be an optus issue.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Ok Xilo, Try this one.  It is working at the moment since I'm using it to post this message.
> 
> Address: 64.92.212.232  Port: 80
> 
> It is from this site.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




Xilo, the proxy listed above no longer works either now.  It looks like you have to keep updating the proxy that you use.  If you go to the site that I linked to you should be able to find one that works though.  Hopefully they sort this issue out soon.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

A week later and the proxy address is still working.  Unfortunately I still can't reach EN World without using a proxy server though.      At least this is better than not being able to reach the site at all I guess.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## hong

Olaf, have you mentioned this to the Optusnet admins? We hang off Optus at work and there doesn't seem to be a problem connecting to ENW.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

hong said:
			
		

> Olaf, have you mentioned this to the Optusnet admins? We hang off Optus at work and there doesn't seem to be a problem connecting to ENW.




I e-mailed Optus about it about a month ago.  Their reply was that something on EN World's end was blocking their servers.  I can post the e-mail up here if anyone is interested.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

It has only taken what has seemed like forever but it looks like the problem has finally been fixed!     

At the moment, for the first time in months I am posting from home without the use of a proxy server.  Yay!     

Let's hope it stays like this.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## humble minion

Is it still working for you, Olaf?  I tried it when I got home last night, and it was more of the same old time-out...


----------



## Olaf the Stout

humble minion said:
			
		

> Is it still working for you, Olaf?  I tried it when I got home last night, and it was more of the same old time-out...




I haven't tried it again since Saturday night (I'm posting from work at the moment).  Hopefully it still is.  I'll let you know the next time I give it a try from home.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

humble minion said:
			
		

> Is it still working for you, Olaf?  I tried it when I got home last night, and it was more of the same old time-out...




It's still working for me.  What ISP are you with?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## humble minion

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> It's still working for me.  What ISP are you with?
> 
> Olaf the Stout




Optus.  Maybe the site was having a glitch when I tried it, or perhaps the fix hasn't propagated as far down the line as me yet (I'm in Melbourne).  I'll give it another go tonight.  Hopefully it'll come right before I finish work for the year and lose enworld access over my break!


----------



## Olaf the Stout

humble minion said:
			
		

> Optus.  Maybe the site was having a glitch when I tried it, or perhaps the fix hasn't propagated as far down the line as me yet (I'm in Melbourne).  I'll give it another go tonight.  Hopefully it'll come right before I finish work for the year and lose enworld access over my break!




That's strange considering I'm with Optus too.

There still is the proxy server option.  I went that way when I couldn't get through from home.  You can get proxy servers from this site.

It might take a couple of goes but eventually you should find one that works for EN World.  I found the ones based in the US to be the best.  You may also find that the proxy stops working after a few days.  If it does just go back to the site I listed above and try again.

Frustrating I know but I found it to be the best workaround.  It's still a lot better than no access at all.  Just make sure you sort it out before you go on Christmas holidays.  Otherwise you won't be able to read this post!

Send me an e-mail if you're not sure how to set the proxy server up.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## humble minion

It's working now!  

(Mind you, the first reaction I had when the site loaded was 'awesome, I can't wait to go into work so I can post in Meta that I can connect again!'  Yes, it's been a LONG time...)


----------



## Olaf the Stout

So it is working for you without the use of a proxy server?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## humble minion

Yep, no proxy server required.  Whatever the problem was, someone, somewhere must have fixed it.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Glad to see that it's finally working for you too.  Hopefully that means that EN World is accessible to everyone around the world again.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## BOZ

has this given anyone connection problems?

Edit: Oh, d'oh, i confused this thread for the one where people in Asia were having connection problems... or did i imagine that thread?


----------



## hong

I can confirm that this problem is affecting people using Unwired.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

No effect here in Adelaide, Australia thankfully.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## humble minion

This problem seems to be back for me on Optus (%$@&!!)  *sigh*  Is it just me?


----------



## Olaf the Stout

humble minion said:
			
		

> This problem seems to be back for me on Optus (%$@&!!)  *sigh*  Is it just me?




I haven't tried accessing from home since New Year's Day.  Hopefully the problem isn't back again.  I'm on holidays next week so I guess I'll find out.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

I still have access from home.  I'm on dial-up but I don't know if that makes any difference.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## humble minion

It was out for a couple of days, but it's back now.  Hopefully to stay, though if it's some routing issue that's taking a while to propagate, then it might be intermittent for a while yet...


----------



## unleashed

I wondered why the old thread wasn't updating... now I know.  



			
				humble minion said:
			
		

> I'm only ever getting timeouts.



That's what I get too.



			
				Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Glad to see that it's finally working for you too. Hopefully that means that EN World is accessible to everyone around the world again.



Nope, sadly it's still not working for me on Netspace (netspace.net.au) without the proxy server, and hasn't worked at any point since the problem began.


----------



## Duncan Haldane

unleashed said:
			
		

> I wondered why the old thread wasn't updating... now I know.
> 
> That's what I get too.
> 
> Nope, sadly it's still not working for me on Netspace (netspace.net.au) without the proxy server, and hasn't worked at any point since the problem began.




I'm with netspace, and finally got on today (18th March, previous logon 14 January).  I don't know when it came back, but within the last week.


----------



## unleashed

Duncan Haldane said:
			
		

> I'm with netspace, and finally got on today (18th March, previous logon 14 January).  I don't know when it came back, but within the last week.



Hmm, still doesn't work for me. I'll cycle my modem a little later though, as I haven't done that yet today, and see if that changes anything. Seeing as I haven't been able to log on by any method from Netspace, except via the Netspace proxy server, since late August though (which isn't too much of a hardship I must say  ) I won't hold my breath.


----------



## hong

Here's a traceroute from a PC that can't access ENWorld. The ISP is Unwired.

C:\Documents and Settings\hong>tracert www.enworld.org -w 800

Tracing route to www.enworld.org [65.127.163.19]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1   282 ms   139 ms   139 ms r220-101-101-1.gwy.unwired.net.au [220.101.101.1]
  2   328 ms   129 ms   139 ms v1680-cr1.equ.syd.bbn.unwired.net.au [220.101.190.121]
  3   169 ms   139 ms   149 ms ge-2-1.br1.equ.syd.bbn.unwired.net.au [220.101.190.202]
  4   678 ms   229 ms   449 ms g0-3-590.cor13.hay.connect.com.au [203.63.71.78]
  5   248 ms   139 ms   149 ms ge-0-1-1.bdr5.hay.connect.com.au [203.63.217.82]
  6     *      151 ms   139 ms so1-0-0.sybr5.global-gateway.net.nz [203.96.120.125]
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9   291 ms   279 ms   329 ms sl-st20-la-6-2.sprintlink.net [144.232.154.209]
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11   301 ms   279 ms   279 ms sl-bb24-ana-9-0.sprintlink.net [144.232.20.68]
 12   308 ms   289 ms   279 ms sl-bb25-ana-15-0.sprintlink.net [144.232.1.182]
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15   521 ms   499 ms   439 ms sl-st20-mia-12-0.sprintlink.net [144.232.2.195]
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18   561 ms   439 ms   499 ms as2.tcofa.miamfl.e-xpedient.com [216.82.98.38]
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20   502 ms   539 ms   419 ms  216.82.98.82
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.


----------



## Bront

65.115.170.170, 216.82.98.82, and 65.124.198.234 are supposedly aliases, or at least listed as such here.

Not sure if that means anything.


----------



## hong

And here's a traceroute from my own PC, which can get to ENW fine:

C:\Documents and Settings\Hong>tracert www.enworld.org -w 800

Tracing route to www.enworld.org [65.127.163.19]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  www.routerlogin.com [192.168.0.1]
  2    27 ms    25 ms    26 ms  loop0.lns3.syd6.internode.on.net [150.101.197.94]
  3    27 ms    25 ms    25 ms  gi0-204.cor1.syd6.internode.on.net [150.101.120.89]
  4   211 ms   210 ms   210 ms  gi0-0.bdr1.syd7.internode.on.net [150.101.199.231]
  5   237 ms   237 ms   237 ms  pos4-0.bdr1.sjc2.internode.on.net [203.16.213.45]
  6   211 ms   211 ms   211 ms  ge-7-20.car1.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.79.219.117]
  7   211 ms   212 ms   212 ms  ae-2-54.bbr2.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.68.123.97]
  8   333 ms   286 ms   287 ms  as-0-0.mp2.Miami1.Level3.net [64.159.3.249]
  9   312 ms   312 ms   312 ms  ge-10-0.hsa1.Miami1.Level3.net [64.159.1.90]
 10   312 ms   313 ms   313 ms  4.79.96.14
 11   287 ms   286 ms   288 ms  as2.tcofa.miamfl.e-xpedient.com [216.82.98.38]
 12   343 ms   320 ms   320 ms  f0-0.ar1.tcofa.miamfl.e-xpedient.com [216.82.98.74]
 13   282 ms   278 ms   279 ms  216.82.98.82
 14   282 ms   281 ms   280 ms  63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com [63.144.217.198]
 15   282 ms   283 ms   282 ms  rcarter.cyberstreet.com [65.127.163.19]

Trace complete.


Strange; the traceroute from here gets past 216.82.98.82 just fine, but the other traceroute died past that point. Is neotechus.com not accepting packets from certain ISPs maybe...?


----------



## IronWolf

I just checked and the server cannot reach the 220.101.101.1 in Hong's traceroute post of the failed one.  It also dies at the neotechus router.

I have taken Hong's traceroute and the one I did from the server and sent an email to the neotechus support explaining the issue and that we continue to see traffic dropped at their router.  We'll see if I get anything back.

Note:  It may be several days before I can check back - we are expecting another Ironpup anyday now....


----------



## unleashed

Well, good luck with the new Ironpup.  

Here's my traceroute again, just redone... no change from the first I posted way back when.

Tracing route to www.enworld.org [65.127.163.19] over a maximum of 30 hops:

1   19 ms    22 ms    18 ms  (my router) 192.168.1.1
2    21 ms    30 ms    23 ms  lns3-loopback-0.Melbourne.netspace.net.au [203.17.101.67] 
3   22 ms   32 ms    32 ms  core1-cr-gigether-5-2-11.Melbourne.netspace.net.au [203.10.110.195] 
4   29 ms    36 ms    22 ms  408.ge-1-1-0.GW3.MEL1.ALTER.NET [203.166.93.197] 
5    40 ms    23 ms    34 ms    423.AT-6-0-1.XR2.MEL1.ALTER.NET [210.80.33.157] 
6    66 ms    36 ms    43 ms  0.so-7-0-0.XT2.SYD2.ALTER.NET [210.80.32.229] 
7   211 ms   189 ms   252 ms  0.so-1-3-0.IR2.SAC2.Alter.Net [210.80.48.65] 
8   193 ms   357 ms   194 ms  0.so-2-0-0.IL2.SAC1.ALTER.NET [152.63.48.41] 
9   252 ms   192 ms   284 ms  0.so-3-0-0.XL2.SCL2.ALTER.NET [152.63.48.94] 
10   390 ms   200 ms   270 ms  0.so-7-0-0.BR1.SCL2.ALTER.NET [152.63.57.101] 
11   100 ms   191 ms   362 ms  204.255.174.214 
12   193 ms   251 ms   209 ms  svx-core-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.214.133] 
13   263 ms   262 ms   282 ms  tpa-core-02.inet.qwest.net [67.14.3.10] 
14   347 ms   305 ms   269 ms  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.27.46] 
15   275 ms   336 ms   314 ms  65.124.198.234
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

I have noticed that even though I now can get to EN World from my Optus dial-up at home, it still won't work from my parents' house.  They have either Optus or Telstra broadband (it used to be Optus but I think that they just switched back to Telstra).

I imagine it is extremely frustrating for those that are still having problems.  I know how it felt during the many long, frustrating months when I couldn't access EN World from home.  I hope it gets fixed soon.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## humble minion

I'm back to having no access from home through Optus ADSL, unfortunately.  This is really getting tiresome.  Have we heard back from neotech yet?


----------



## IronWolf

humble minion said:
			
		

> I'm back to having no access from home through Optus ADSL, unfortunately.  This is really getting tiresome.  Have we heard back from neotech yet?




No, I did not receive a reply to my email. 

I just sent them another email - we will see if that gets me anywhere....


----------



## IronWolf

HHmmm, not a good sign.  Their support email bounced!


----------



## humble minion

Maybe everyone is away over Easter and so their mailbox has filled up?  *tries to be hopeful*  Maybe a phone call is in order, instead...


----------



## Olaf the Stout

I double-checked.  It was Optus Broadband that I couldn't get to EN World on.  Wierd that I can get through on dial-up but not broadband.  It's not good news for me because we are looking at switching from dial-up to broadband at home in the near future.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## hong

You're in Adelaide, Olaf. Go with Internode! They topped the Whirlpool broadband survey results for the last 2 years running, IIRC.


----------



## humble minion

*bump*


----------



## kasin

hong said:
			
		

> You're in Adelaide, Olaf. Go with Internode! They topped the Whirlpool broadband survey results for the last 2 years running, IIRC.




We love you long time.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

hong said:
			
		

> You're in Adelaide, Olaf. Go with Internode! They topped the Whirlpool broadband survey results for the last 2 years running, IIRC.




Because we have our home phone and my mobile phone with Optus it works out cheaper for us to go with Optus broadband.  I wouldn't be downloading a whole heap of music or video files so I don't need to be able to download x Gig of data a month.  The only reason that we would be getting broadband is because of the extra speed and the fact that once you factor in call costs for dial-up, there isn't a huge difference in price between dial-up and broadband.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## kasin

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Because we have our home phone and my mobile phone with Optus it works out cheaper for us to go with Optus broadband.  I wouldn't be downloading a whole heap of music or video files so I don't need to be able to download x Gig of data a month.  The only reason that we would be getting broadband is because of the extra speed and the fact that once you factor in call costs for dial-up, there isn't a huge difference in price between dial-up and broadband.




The bundled Optus price is generally the same as the 'node price, but with a smaller cap.
eg: 512 k is the same price between Optus (when bundled) and Internode (when unbundled), but Optus give a 2+4 GB* cap whereas Internode give an 8 GB cap**. 2 GB is tiny.

* 2 GB during the day, 4 GB at night.
** All hours.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

kasin said:
			
		

> The bundled Optus price is generally the same as the 'node price, but with a smaller cap.
> eg: 512 k is the same price between Optus (when bundled) and Internode (when unbundled), but Optus give a 2+4 GB* cap whereas Internode give an 8 GB cap**. 2 GB is tiny.
> 
> * 2 GB during the day, 4 GB at night.
> ** All hours.




You're correct, except that we'll only be getting the 300 Mb plan, not the 2 Gb plan.  Like I said, we don't download a lot of music or video so 300 Mb/month + another 600 Mb at night is more than enough for the 2 of us.  If we used more than this much then Internode would be a better deal for us.  However, at the moment we don't.

I'm not knocking Internode, I'm just saying what is best for us.  For most people I can see that a couple of Gb could be used up very quickly.  However, the only thing that I download fom the internet that is of any decent size is RPG PDF's and Windows updates.  The Windows updates I can schedule for after midnight when we get the bonus data so that won't eat into our normal download Mb.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## kasin

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> You're correct, except that we'll only be getting the 300 Mb plan, not the 2 Gb plan.  Like I said, we don't download a lot of music or video so 300 Mb/month + another 600 Mb at night is more than enough for the 2 of us.  If we used more than this much then Internode would be a better deal for us.  However, at the moment we don't.




Fair enough, I use far more than that just general web browsing. OTOH both my wife and I work for an ISP, so...


----------



## hong

Hey Kasin, if I pimp Internode, will you guys DSLAM my exchange? Huh? We got a deal? Yeah? Yeah?


----------



## kasin

hong said:
			
		

> Hey Kasin, if I pimp Internode, will you guys DSLAM my exchange? Huh? We got a deal? Yeah? Yeah?




Pimp away baby!
(Interested to see Hong acting like a pimp)


----------



## humble minion

aaaaand it's working for me again.  Damned if I know what's going on.  Looks like I'll just have to put up with 'intermittent' for the immediate future...


----------



## hong

See, all these problems would be solved if you just switched to Internode.

how am I doing, Kasin?


----------



## kasin

hong said:
			
		

> See, all these problems would be solved if you just switched to Internode.
> 
> how am I doing, Kasin?




Excellent. I've tried a couple of times today to hunt down the appropriate person, but the datacentre opening makes it hard to get hold of people. I noticed the sig in other threads


----------



## humble minion

hong said:
			
		

> See, all these problems would be solved if you just switched to Internode.
> 
> how am I doing, Kasin?




Soooo, if Internode is _really_ that wonderful, surely they'll be happy to pay out the remaining 16 months of my contract with Optus if I agree to switch ISPs, right?  

Right?

*hopeful grin*


----------



## kasin

humble minion said:
			
		

> Soooo, if Internode is _really_ that wonderful, surely they'll be happy to pay out the remaining 16 months of my contract with Optus if I agree to switch ISPs, right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> *hopeful grin*




Sorry, no, it's that wonderful you should pay it out yourself 
I _can_ guarantee enworld will work. Contracts are evil. *smite*


----------



## humble minion

*sigh*  It's an unwilling bump, but it's a bump nonetheless.  Sorry to keep harping on about this.

Access is still intermittent, to say the least.  I can get the site through Optus some of the time, but it's been unavailable for a week now.

Anyone heard back from neotech yet?


----------



## IronWolf

For Aussie gamers still having trouble (and if you know an Aussie gamer that can't reach the boards to read this message) please have them check their IP address at www.whatismyip.org and have them relay that info back to this thread somehow.  

It looks like the colo is null routing several subnets and I now have the list.  It at least looks like Humble Minion had an IP that was in that range.  If I know your IP and you are having troubles I can pass the info to the Cyberstreet guys.


----------



## unleashed

My IP address is dynamically assigned, but always starts with 220.253.XXX.XXX


----------



## humble minion

IronWolf said:
			
		

> For Aussie gamers still having trouble (and if you know an Aussie gamer that can't reach the boards to read this message) please have them check their IP address at www.whatismyip.org and have them relay that info back to this thread somehow.
> 
> It looks like the colo is null routing several subnets and I now have the list.  It at least looks like Humble Minion had an IP that was in that range.  If I know your IP and you are having troubles I can pass the info to the Cyberstreet guys.




Any progress from Cyberstreet IronWolf?  I'm still only able to access through bypasser.info, unfortunately...


----------



## IronWolf

humble minion said:
			
		

> Any progress from Cyberstreet IronWolf?  I'm still only able to access through bypasser.info, unfortunately...




I just sent them another email.  They don't do the best job of letting me know when they work on or resolve things.  So if it doesn't start working for you over the next two days, feel free to post back and I will ping them again.

Thanks!


----------



## IronWolf

Wow!  I heard back from them.  They said they could remove the block that is affecting your subnet.  Give it a try when you have a chance and let me know if you access has returned!


----------



## humble minion

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Wow!  I heard back from them.  They said they could remove the block that is affecting your subnet.  Give it a try when you have a chance and let me know if you access has returned!




*ENWorld appears in my browser window, proxy-free, to the accompaniment of a choir of angels*

Woohoo!

Thanks very much for all your work on this one IronWolf.  Much appreciated.  It's been a frustrating old year...


----------



## IronWolf

humble minion said:
			
		

> *ENWorld appears in my browser window, proxy-free, to the accompaniment of a choir of angels*
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Thanks very much for all your work on this one IronWolf.  Much appreciated.  It's been a frustrating old year...




Good deal!  I am glad it is finally working!


----------



## unleashed

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Wow!  I heard back from them.  They said they could remove the block that is affecting your subnet.  Give it a try when you have a chance and let me know if you access has returned!



I finally have access again without resorting to a proxy server. Thanks for the help IronWolf.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

So who was it that was putting a block in IronWolf?

Looks like I will now be able to switch to Optus Broadband and still have get access to EN World.  Woo Hoo!!!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## IronWolf

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> So who was it that was putting a block in IronWolf?





The block was on Cyberstreet's edge router.


----------



## Olive

I just checked and here I am, proxy free for the first time since around August last year. thanks to whoever sorted this out.


----------

